

Complete free quick test for #shellshock + how it works - detectify
https://shellshock.detectify.com

======
curtbr
I don't understand.. nothing is happening when it completes. Does this mean it
didn't find anything?

~~~
detectify
We got a bit more traffic than we expected from shellshock. E.g, we're under
very heavy load, but please, try again! We scaled up!

------
detectify
Here is a description of what the scan does: goo.gl/8vp6eo

